# Reminder: MUCC TV video shoot televised 2-19-04



## ice fishin nut

Lee,
I didnt figure that I would do that well...... The shanty she was filming out of was only about 30 yards from me. Don and I set it up the day before....... Too close, and Treeman is a MUCH better decoyer than I am!!!!


----------



## Trainfish

What body of water was the slammer fishing done on? I was flipping back and forth and missed the beginning. Thanks.


----------



## Jethro

Nice show 
Where the heck did the winter go, it's almost march.
Seems like only yesterday I was waiting for first ice.

NOTE TO SELF:
Ice fish more next year


----------



## Chuck1

That was the first time I watched the show in better than a year , and I thoroughly enjoyed it. I have never decoyed , but obviously it works. That was PM lake they were steelheading in. I know one thing I am getting a couple of them slammers. There was another post on the site about them , I was curious what he was talking about. looks like a riot.


----------



## RichP

Yeah, that perch spearing segment was great -- that was IFN doing it? You made it look really easy, but I bet if I tried it the only thing I'd be spearing would be the muck! Very cool.


----------



## ice fishin nut

Rich, that was Treeman in the shanty with Jenny,,,,, I was the last guy shown, didnt do much that day, I set up the shanty they filmed in too close to the one I was in. Treeman taught me about decoying and spearing, and he was able to decoy the fish away from me.......


----------



## maleredfox

i have a question about the show perch spearing never heard of it been tempted a few times but never did it is it legal on inland lakes also i'm sure everybody been there when the big lunker comes in and sits two inches from your bait. then you start talking to it trying everything you can to get him to bite the people outside think you have gone nuts because they can hear you talking to the fish. anyway's a spear might be the answer i'd rather catch him on the pole but sometimes they are huge .it would be nice to get a couple of the rally big ones so if anybody can answer this it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kbkrause

maleredfox,
Perch can only be speared on LSC, the season is Jan and Feb.

Michigan DNR Bow and Spear fishing


----------



## Shoeman

IFN, you're just too smooth.  

Treeman, that was too cool. A master at work


----------



## ice fishin nut

Ralf,,,,, thats my story and I'm stickin to it!!!!


----------



## Wellston

Great show!!! I caught it last night on WGVU.
Jim


----------



## Shoeman

I just loved your non-chalant attitude.

Even a lack of fish can't bother you.


----------



## ice fishin nut

I wonder if the 5 or 6 empty cans that were behind me had anything to do with it???????


----------



## Jimbos

> I wonder if the 5 or 6 empty cans that were behind me had anything to do with it???????


At least they didn't get you on camera taking a leak. 

Good show, both segments were enjoyable to watch.


----------

